# 3/8 steel tubes and tabs



## Slingdaddy93 (Sep 24, 2021)

I’ve always shot flats but I feel like for winter getting some anti cold tubes would be great. I love shooting 3/8 for hunting and target but will probably bounce between that and 7/16. What’s a good size tube for a short draw. Keep in mind I want each set to last as long as they can with a light pull but still enough power to knock a squirrel down. I’m using .7 snipersling riot black right now with a 22/15 taper and it’s great.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Here's my vote. 
Set up 2040s pseudo tapered with a 2-inch looped section and a 3 to 4 inch single section. Pretty good balance between power and pull weight. Not great life for a tube set up, but will probably last as long as the flats.


----------



## Slingdaddy93 (Sep 24, 2021)

KawKan said:


> Here's my vote.
> Set up 2040s pseudo tapered with a 2-inch looped section and a 3 to 4 inch single section. Pretty good balance between power and pull weight. Not great life for a tube set up, but will probably last as long as the flats.


I know what a straight cut is that’s it 😂


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Pseudo tapered tubes have a loop tied in the end at the fork. The bigger the loop, the more power. I use a constrictor hitch for pouch ties, but I like to use latex strips, #32 office rubber bands, or amber belt to secure loops in tubes. They help stop slipping. 
Nathan Masters (Simple-Shot guy) did a good tutorial. 




Single 2040s will have less draw weight, less speed and a longer life. But if you stretch them out (cut to an active length of 1/5 to 1/6 your draw length, they have pretty good performance. Tubes are so easy to set up you will enjoy experimenting with them!
There are many old posts on the subject. Here's one with photos. Pseudo-Tapered Medium Hygenic Tubes


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

7 1/2 inch looped 1842


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

KawKan said:


> Pseudo tapered tubes have a loop tied in the end at the fork. The bigger the loop, the more power. I use a constrictor hitch for pouch ties, but I like to use latex strips, #32 office rubber bands, or amber belt to secure loops in tubes. They help stop slipping.
> Nathan Masters (Simple-Shot guy) did a good tutorial.
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for this sir


----------



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

Looped 1632 s great for 3/8


----------

